# River Monsters, Ternetzi



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Spoiler



he's fishing in Argentina for some killer stingrays but he kept catching monster size ternetzi. now he makes me want some ternetzi. he saw a body of a dead ray, missing all the guts, tail, and under the sun dehydrating and still weight 200lbs, disk diameter 48".


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

def need a spoiler tag on this JP!!!!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yo i saw that o my lord they were big,,

Ughhh i posted the same thing in the lounge


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

tensa









yea i was trying to decide where to post


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Did you see how jeremy's whole hand couldt grasp the last ternetzi !


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

yea i saw that. probably a 14-15" ternetzi, all the ones he caught were huge but that ray is freaking HUGE, 53" diameter and thick as hell.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

i can't see anything


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

man this episode makes me wanna get a ternetzi


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

Crazy


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. Not a spoiler for me, but more of a lure as I wouldn't have been interested in River Monsters otherwise (I have seen all the other older episodes).


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

I tuned in about half way through saw him pull one up and thought he was doing a show on Piraya. Those were some large Natts.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

He couldn't grip the first one he caught it was so big


----------

